

‘Peak oil’ website to close its doors - ThomPete
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/energy-ticker/2013/07/09/peak-oil-web-site-to-close-its-doors/

======
muzz
Huge mischaracterization to call The Oil Drum a "peak oil website"

It was one of the most thought, informative, evidence-based, and civil sites
about fossil fuels.

The reason the site closed also had nothing to do with "peak oil"

"A discussion we have had several times in the last year, due to scarcity of
new content caused by a dwindling number of contributors. Despite our best
efforts to fill this gap we have not been able to significantly improve the
flow of high quality articles."

[http://www.theoildrum.com/node/10059](http://www.theoildrum.com/node/10059)

